# Here we go again with At&T prices



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Got an email today.

*Dear AT&T High Speed Internet Customer,*

We hope you are enjoying your AT&T High Speed Internet service.

We want to let you know that starting with your *March 2015* bill1, the monthly rate for your AT&T High Speed Internet *FastAccess® DSL Xtreme 3.0 * plan2 will increase *$3.00* to *$47.00* per month.3

This rate change will be automatic and there will be no interruption to your Internet service so you can continue to enjoy the same high level of quality, service and features you do today, including:


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Call AT&T up and ask for the retention department. They should reduce your bill by at least $10/Month. It seems to be a yearly exercise I play with AT&T.


----------



## ab4kn (Dec 21, 2005)

Same here. Another year...another $3 increase. I would like to know more about getting the AT&T bill reduced by talking to their retention department


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

ab4kn said:


> Same here. Another year...another $3 increase. I would like to know more about getting the AT&T bill reduced by talking to their retention department


As I posted, when you get retention department tell them you are thinking of leaving and they will reduce the bill. It's worked every time.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will try it.
I have an added speedbump being an employee.
That lessens my teeth in that threat.


hookemfins said:


> As I posted, when you get retention department tell them you are thinking of leaving and they will reduce the bill. It's worked every time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

They have to pay for Directv some how.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Unreal. I have a fiber connection that used to be Verizon Fios. The small company that bought Verizon's assets in this area game me a deal on 30/15 service (with no data caps - screw you Comcast) with the price locked in FOR LIFE.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

armophob said:


> I will try it.
> I have an added speedbump being an employee.
> That lessens my teeth in that threat.


Why? 
If you are paying $47 for DSL that's quite high. No employee discount?
If there is a cable or other ISP, offering more speed for same or less, that's a fair comment to their retention dept.
You shouldn't have to pay more than the market rate just cause you are an employee.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I do get a discounted rate. That is a generic email they sent me I guess.

I looked at Comcast's rates and they have a 12month special for $3 less than what I will pay with the price bump.
And the speed is 4 times what I can get here.
But when the 12 months is up It will be that $47 and then some.
Plus there is the pulling of more coax since I have use all of it for Directv.

I will try the retention dept with that info next day I have off.


NR4P said:


> Why?
> If you are paying $47 for DSL that's quite high. No employee discount?
> If there is a cable or other ISP, offering more speed for same or less, that's a fair comment to their retention dept.
> You shouldn't have to pay more than the market rate just cause you are an employee.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Why?
> If you are paying $47 for DSL that's quite high. No employee discount?
> If there is a cable or other ISP, offering more speed for same or less, that's a fair comment to their retention dept.
> You shouldn't have to pay more than the market rate just cause you are an employee.


Just got of the phone with At&T. With our discount, we are not offered a retention department option.


----------

